# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đài Loan - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Dai Loan

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Đài Loan* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Đài Loan*.

*Mua sắm tại Đài Trung*

Thành phố Đài Trung cũng không thua kém gì trung tâm Đài Bắc về số lượng và quy mô các cửa hàng. Nơi đây còn nổi tiếng với các hàng điện tử.





*Chợ đêm Feng Chia*

Khu chợ này được xem là một trong những khu chợ đêm lớn nhất Đài Loan. Chợ đêm Feng Chia nằm ở khu vực gần đường Wunhua, FuXing và đường Feng Chia. Dọc hai bên đường là vô số các cửa hàng lớn nhỏ, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán café mở cửa gần như cả đêm. Ước chừng có khoảng 30 đến 30 ngàn cửa hàng lớn nhỏ thế này, các ngày cuối tuần hay ngày lễ thì số lượng lại càng tăng nhiều hơn, có khi đến gấp đôi. Cũng như các khu chợ khác, chợ đêm Feng Chia cũng rất đa dạng về mặt hàng, từ máy móc điện tử, vật dụng hàng ngày, và cả quần áo thời trang, mỹ phẩm. Một đoạn của chợ nằm gần trường Đại học đặc biệt đông đúc hơn với các sinh viên tá túc tại trường – khách dạo chơi tham quan thường xuyên.

*Chợ điện tử Đài Trung*

Nếu du khách muốm mua sắm máy móc điện tử “made in Đài Loan” thì có thể đến tham quan chợ điện tử ở Đài Trung. Khu chợ nằm giữa đường MinZu, ZhongShan ZhongZheng và đường LuChuan West, gần trạm xe lửa. Tại đây có đầy đủ các mặt hàng điện tử: máy tính và phụ kiện máy tính, đầu đĩa VCD hay DVD, máy game, điện thoại và các thiết bị âm thanh. Trong khu chợ có một góc được gọi là “hẻm stereo” bày bán đủ loại máy móc âm thanh nổi. Có bốn cửa để vào khu chợ này và mỗi cửa đếu có bảng chào thật to, gắn đèn neon nhiều màu sắc rất dễ nhận thấy. Đa số các cửa hàng trong chợ mở cửa từ 10g00-22g00.

*Cửa hàng* *Amenity and Organic*


 Amenity and Organic là cửa hàng bán thực phẩm tọa lạc ở số 7 đường ShingHua, cuối đường ChingNian. Tại đây bày bán các loại ngũ cốc, đậu, thực phẩm khô, thạch, mứt, các loại sốt, bột, hoa quả, rau tươi và cả nước tương. Khi đến mua hàng tại đây, du khách sẽ được ông chủ đón tiếp và hướng dẫn lựa chọn thực phẩm phù hợp với thái độ niềm nở và rất thân thiện.

Không chỉ là cửa hàng bán các loại thực phẩm có lợi cho sức khỏe, cửa hàng còn có mở một lớp học dinh dưỡng ở lầu trên, và có cả nhà hàng ngay sát bên phục vụ điểm tâm, bữa trưa và buổi tối, và dĩ nhiên, các món ăn tại đây đều tốt cho sức khỏe. Cao Hùng: Xứng danh thành phố lớn thứ hai của Đài Loan, các cửa hàng, trung tâm mua sắm ở Cao Hùng luôn đông đúc và nhộn nhịp 24/24 .

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Đài Nam*

Đến cố đô của Đài Loan, du khách có thể tìm mua những sản phẩm độc đáo mang phong cách miền Nam của đất nước này.

_Chien Chiang Yue_

Cửa hàng Chien Chiang Yue nằm ở số 159-4 đường NanMen, đối diện công viên NamMen. Đây là cửa hàng lý tưởng dành cho chị em phụ nữ với quần áo, phụ kiện, trang sức, giày dép độc đáo. Trong suốt khoảng 20 năm từ ngày khai trương, cửa hàng thu hút được rất nhiều khách mua sắm bởi phong cách thời trang, thiết kế độc đáo riêng của cửa hàng. Tất cả những mặt hàng ở đây đều được các nhà thiết kế địa phương thiết kế nên, một số mặt hàng còn được làm bằng tay. Cửa hàng mở cửa từ 15g00-22g00 hàng ngày.

_Amenity and Organic_

Amenity and Organic là cửa hàng bán thực phẩm tọa lạc ở số 7 đường ShingHua, cuối đường ChingNian. Tại đây bày bán các loại ngũ cốc, đậu, thực phẩm khô, thạch, mứt, các loại sốt, bột, hoa quả, rau tươi và cả nước tương. Khi đến mua hàng tại đây, du khách sẽ được ông chủ đón tiếp và hướng dẫn lựa chọn thực phẩm phù hợp với thái độ niềm nở và rất thân thiện. Không chỉ là cửa hàng bán các loại thực phẩm có lợi cho sức khỏe, cửa hàng còn có mở một lớp học dinh dưỡng ở lầu trên, và có cả nhà hàng ngay sát bên phục vụ điểm tâm, bữa trưa và buổi tối, và dĩ nhiên, các món ăn tại đây đều tốt cho sức khỏe.

----------


## gvtgtkG

Cảm ơn bạn với bài viết rất hay.
Mình rất thích bài viết này và thỏa mãn với nội dung của nó.
Rất mong tiếp tục nhận được những sự đóng góp và chia sẽ quý báu này.
Trân trọng.

Thank you for this nice article.
I enjoyed this article and are satisfied with its contents.
We wish to continue to receive those contributions, and sharing this valuable.
Best regards.

----------

